# Dumb question



## hawkwing2k5 (Mar 8, 2008)

I must have missed my link for PDF 10 how can I get it re sent. it may have popped into spam folder by accident...although I get my RPGNOW letters just fine


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 8, 2008)

I wasn't aware adventure 10 was on sale yet. We've finished it, but I think Russ delayed release because of the Gary Gygax news.


----------



## hawkwing2k5 (Mar 8, 2008)

hmm thats good I really love the series very well done...did not realize that your also doing a hard copy as well...I guess lulu is my new friend

I questioned because Ive seen 10 posted on the download shop today 3/8


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 8, 2008)

I'll look into it. 

You're in Port Washington? I have an aunt who lives there.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 8, 2008)

I've uploaded the adventure, but not advertised it yet (I'll wait till a weekday).  The link should have gone out to all subscribers; but it's not something I have control over, so if you didn't get it, we need to talk to RPGnow.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 9, 2008)

I didn't get the link


----------



## hawkwing2k5 (Mar 9, 2008)

Is it possible that they may wait till Monday to also post the link?  Im betting that most peeps did not get the link either.


Id ask who the aunt is but you can PM me instead I guess I cant PM yet


----------



## Morrus (Mar 9, 2008)

hawkwing2k5 said:
			
		

> Is it possible that they may wait till Monday to also post the link?  Im betting that most peeps did not get the link either.




No, it's an automated setup - nobody waits to do anything.  If you didn't receive the link, something's wrong with it.


----------



## hawkwing2k5 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you captain my captain (yea I know its a lit thing)


----------



## Shawn Carman (Mar 9, 2008)

I haven't gotten a link, and when I logged in to RPGNow I didn't have the option to download.

I'm not complaining, necessarily, as I am several modules behind (the campaign went on a bit of hiatus, you understand), so I don't _need_ it right this second.  Sure would like to read it, though!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 9, 2008)

I've emailed RPGNow and asked them to take a look.


----------



## Shawn Carman (Mar 9, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I've emailed RPGNow and asked them to take a look.




You are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Ithaqua (Mar 9, 2008)

I haven't recived it either and i cant download it form my account 

I think the problem is that it was sold as a 1 year subscription and due to the delays the system think that we should't get the adventures because the year is over


----------



## DItheringFool (Mar 9, 2008)

Yup, there it is on RPGNow.com...so near yet so far.

I too have the subscription and have not heard anything...


----------



## Morrus (Mar 9, 2008)

Ithaqua said:
			
		

> I haven't recived it either and i cant download it form my account
> 
> I think the problem is that it was sold as a 1 year subscription and due to the delays the system think that we should't get the adventures because the year is over




Nah, I got them to extend all the subscriptions to 999 days earlier this year.


----------



## dragonier (Mar 10, 2008)

That's interesting.  This is the second RPGNow subscription I've had trouble with in the last couple of months.  I purchased the Targum Magazine subscription as well and there was some trouble with the automated delivery of their latest issue as well.  Thankfully Daniel over at Highmoon was able to get it straightened around.

Looking forward to issue 10!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 10, 2008)

I just got an email from Chuck at RPGNow saying it was fixed - so you should all (hopefully!) have your download links now!


----------



## Ithaqua (Mar 10, 2008)

I have no recived the e-mail alert, but the download is available in the acount 

Downloaded and in the printer


----------



## dragonier (Mar 10, 2008)

I just took a look at my account too and I see it available there for download.  In fact it appears in my list 4 times and there are 20 downloads available on each one of them.... :\ 

Just to let you know, I've not yet received any email notification yet either.  That said, I am downloading it now.

Edit: I just noticed that the page for part 10 in the gamestore indicates that the file is 11.58MB, but the download I just did was only around 7.2MB.  Does anyone know if this is correct?  I seem to recall things like separate map files in some of the previous chapters.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 10, 2008)

dragonier said:
			
		

> I just took a look at my account too and I see it available there for download.  In fact it appears in my list 4 times and there are 20 downloads available on each one of them.... :\
> 
> Just to let you know, I've not yet received any email notification yet either.  That said, I am downloading it now.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that the page for part 10 in the gamestore indicates that the file is 11.58MB, but the download I just did was only around 7.2MB.  Does anyone know if this is correct?  I seem to recall things like separate map files in some of the previous chapters.




Those four download links should each be a different file.


----------



## dragonier (Mar 10, 2008)

Ah, indeed, you are correct.  They are different files, they just aren't marked that way on my downloads list.  And when I made the mistake of trying to download the second file without the first finishing, it seems it attempted to download the original file a second time.

All seems well now though.  Thanks.


----------



## Shawn Carman (Mar 11, 2008)

Downloaded it, reading it, looking good!

Still no email though.


----------



## amethal (Mar 11, 2008)

Shawn Carman said:
			
		

> Downloaded it, reading it, looking good!
> 
> Still no email though.



Same here.

Any subscribers who don't frequent EnWorld presumably don't know about it. That said, are there any subscribers who don't visit EnWorld?


----------

